# Bosch rotary hammer grease



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi all,

A while back I was given an older Bosch Bulldog roto-hammer (11210VSR) that was leaking some oil from the gearbox. I was told that it was likely because the grease got too hot and separated. It also hasn't been used for many years. I have since dissassembled the gearbox and cleaned out all the old grease, but I am unsure of what type should be used to lubricate the gears and hammer mechanism. I've seen references to various types for sale by Bosch but nothing definitively saying what each type is for. Just wondering if anyone else took something like this on?

Thanks


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Not sure but I think bearing grease withstands more heat than axle grease. Not sure about all purpose grease.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

High temp grease should do it. Synthetic base stock grease.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

You can probably download a manual for free online.Nice tool to have especially for free.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

So you fellas think that I should be OK not using one of the proprietary expensive types from Bosch? (seriously it looked like 15 dollars for a little tiny tube, and it apparently takes two) I don't have much to lose if I try I guess.

Thanks.


----------

